# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγόψωμο για πρώτη φορά....

## karakonstantakis

*Υλικά :
150 gr. Αλεύρι Ολικής Άλεσης
80 gr. Καλαμποκάλευρο 
40 gr. Αλεύρι Βρώμης
10 gr. Μαγιά Μπύρας
6 μεγάλα αυγά
25 gr. baking powder
60 ml ελαιόλαδο 
1 κ.γ. διάφορα Βότανα αποξηραμένα (ρίγανι-ταραξάκο-καλέντουλα-φασκόμηλο κ.α.) 
1 κ.γ. Μέλι  

Ολα τα υλικά μπλουμ στον Αρτοπαρασκευαστή στο πρόγραμμα 1 ώρας !! Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω τα διπλά υλικά στο κανονικό πρόγραμμα 3 ώρες ώστε να ανέβει το ψωμί όπως πρέπει !! Θα ψάξω να βρω και Αλεύρι Αμάρανθου & Σιτέλεο προς αντικατάσταση στο Αλεύρι Καλαμποκιού και του ελαιόλαδου αντίστοιχα όπως προτείνει ο Δημήτρης (jk21)  !! 

*


*

Αύριο θα το αναμείξω  τριμμένο με την Αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω !!!*  ::

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο κυριε αλεξανδρε!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!ευχομαι τα πουλια να το τσακισουν(αν και ειμαι σιγουρος)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις τους έδωσα σε μια αυγοθήκη σκέτο αυγόψωμο και έγινε χαμός !!!*  ::

----------


## ponak21

Πολυ καλο,μπραβο!!!Θελει λιγο παραπανω αλευρι νομιζω, ετσι την παταω και γω στον δικο μου αρτοπαρασκευαστη, και δεν φουσκωνει πολυ .Παιζεις με τα υλικα μεχρι να πετυχεις την σωστη δοσολογια.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εδώ μετά από πέρασμα στο multi....  Αυτή θα είναι η βάση για την αυγοτροφή μου αντί για ΡΑΣΚ & ΚΟΥΣ ΚΟΥΣ !!* *κλάσεις ανώτερη θρεπτικά !!!* 



*4 σακουλάκια τον 130 γρ. περίπου και στην κατάψυξη για 2 μήνες !!!! 
*

----------


## 11panos04

Αλεξανδρε.Οχι βαση για την αυγοτροφη...αυτο ειναι ετοιμο να το δωσεις οπως ειναι,μια χαρα.Κι εμεις εδω προσπαθουμε τον τελευταιο καιρο κατι τετοια εγχειρηματα,αλλα ειναι κι αυτος ο αρτοπαρασκευαστης που κοστιζει καπως...

Φιλικα

----------


## COMASCO

> Αλεξανδρε.Οχι βαση για την αυγοτροφη...αυτο ειναι ετοιμο να το δωσεις οπως ειναι,μια χαρα.Κι εμεις εδω προσπαθουμε τον τελευταιο καιρο κατι τετοια εγχειρηματα,αλλα ειναι κι αυτος ο αρτοπαρασκευαστης που κοστιζει καπως...
> 
> Φιλικα


γιατι ειναι καπως η τιμη???παρτε να τρωτε αληθινο ψωμι...εγω ο αρτοπαρασκευαστης που πηρα εκανε 60 ευρω...(αν υπολογισεις ομως οτι ηθελα τον μηνα 75 ευρω για αγορα ψωμιου συμφερει και τρως αληθινο ψωμι...αλεξανδρε συγνωμη που σου χαλασα το ποστ με το σχολιο μου!!!

----------


## vag21

που να προσθεσεις αλεξανδρε και το αρωμα ζαχαροπλαστικης που προτεινε ο θανασης,δεν θα προλαβαινεις να γεμιζεις τις αυγοθηκες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παναγιώτη έχει και φτηνούς Αρτοπαρασκευαστές !! Η αδελφή μου έχει πάρει έναν με 50 ευρώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια και κάνει τέλεια την δουλειά του !! Τον έχει γνωστό κατάστημα που το όνομα και ξεκινάει απο L και έχει 4 γράμματα !!!*  ::  
*Τον δικό μου τον είχα πάρει 137 ευρώ από το κατάστημα που εργαζόμουν. ήθελα μάρκα και εγγύηση καλή......κολοκύθια τούμπανο.... Μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει και ο φτηνός ! * 


*Αλέξανδρε όπως ακριβώς το λες !!! ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΨΩΜΙ τρώω με την οικογένεια εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο που έχω το μηχάνημα !!*  :: 



*Βαγγέλη άρωμα ζαχαροπλαστικής βάζω στην αυγοτροφή, και που το μπουκαλάκι το έχω σε άλλο νήμα !!!*  ::

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε !!! Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη  :Happy:  χαχα

----------


## mitsman

Δοκιμασε το εξης, βαλε ενα αυγο στο μουλτι και θρυματισε το ρυθμικα να μην λασπωσει και μετα ριχνε σιγα σιγα αυγοψωμο μεσα μεχρι να το κανεις να ειναι μισο αυγο μισο αυγοψωμο η αναλογια!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο που θα μου τελειώσει η αυγοτροφή μου !!!  Ελεγα να την αναμείξω με την αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω αλλά θα δοκιμάσω εν πρώτης αυτό που λες !!!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα το καλυτερο που εκανα και ξετρελαθηκα και εγω και τα πουλια μου ηταν το εξης..... εβαλα σε ενα σφηνοποτηρο νερο και εριξα μεσα γυρη, αρωμα πορτοκαλι, σπιρουλινα κτλ κτλ...... και εβαλα αλλο ενα ποτηρακι κους κους και το απορροφησε, το εριξα σε ενα μπολ και μετα εριχνα αυγοψωμο σιγα σιγα μεχρι να ερθει στην πατε μορφη που εγω ηθελα..... μιλαμε το εβλεπα και τρεχαν τα σαλια μου!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η γύρη αν την βάλω έτσι όπως λες διαλύεται ???*

----------


## mitsman

μεσα στο νερο????? εννοειται.....

----------


## jk21

με ενα μιξερακι του καφε ,διαλυεται πολυ καλα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ ! Αλλα για ποια βαση μιλας; εχεις βαλει τον ιδιο αριθμο αυγων (6 ) με την συνταγη που ειχα ανεβασει στα 2/3 της ποσοτητας αλευρων ,μη σου πω στην μιση ! δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται καν επιπλεον προσθηκη αυγου ακομα και για νεοσσους .θα ελεγα ομως να αυξησεις το αλευρι  ,βαζοντας την εξης συσταση 

250 γρ αλευρι σιτου (οχι ολικης γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι της βρωμης .βαλε το λεγομενο χωριατικο .το κιτρινωπο)
150 γρ βρωμης (ειναι μια χαρα ακομη και απεναντι στον αμαρανθο σαν θρεπτικη αξια οπως εχω ανακαλυψει στην πορεια ) 
100 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο το εντονα κιτρινο ομως (αν θελεις να τονισεις το κιτρινο στα καναρινια σου ,στα φτερα των καρδερινων και στο κοκκινο της μασκας τους .ολα αυτα λογω λουτεινης ) 

αν το θες λιγο πιο ενισχυμενο σε πρωτεινη βαλε  1 -2 αυγα  παραπανω ή μειωσε μεχρι 100 γραμ το πολυ το αλευρι (λιγη ποσοτητα απο ολα )


μην βαζεις μαγια μπυρας μεσα στο μιγμα για ψησιμο αλλα να την αναμιγνυεις μετα .πανε χαμενες οι βιταμινες Β που περιεχει !!!

βαζε παραπανω baking επειδη εχεις και ολικης αλευρα μεσα στο μιγμα .1μισυ φακελλο με 2 (30-40 γρ ) και αν δεν φουσκωνει ριξε και λιγη σοδα μαγειρικη  .

το μελι το διαλυεις αψητο μετα μαζι με τη γυρη .αλλιως χανει στο ψησιμο της αξια του .

με το ψησιμο χανονται (εξατμιζονται και καποια αιθερια ελαια απο τα βοτανα .εγω τα βαζω μετα .

στο ψησιμο αρκει το ελαιολαδο .το σιτελαιο το βαζεις αν θες στην ποσοτητα που βαζεις στις ταιστρες για 1-2 μερες .χανεται αλλιως τοσο η βιτ ε που εχει ,οσο και τα ω6

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη !!! Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω τα άλευρα όπως αναφέρεις !!*   ::

----------


## jk21

επισης για να μην φουσκωσει μαλλον το baking ειναι ξεθυμασμενο .απο ανοικτο φακελλακι ηταν; δεν δικαιολογειται και για λιγο αλευρι που ειχες βαλει να μην <<  σηκωθει >>  .αν μαλιστα ηταν παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει θα φουσκωνε πολυ και θα σκαγε και θα μικρυνε αλλα οχι με τη κορυφη του αυγοψωμου φουσκωμενη ετσι αλλα προς τα κατω αναποδα

----------

